# Theloderma asperum (pied warty frog)



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,
i've kept frogs before, but this is the first time i've managed to get a Theloderma species! i was given care info, which i've acted on as best i could as described below.

i'd just like to double check i've got the care ok...mostly because i've not observed feeding yet.

he (i assume he, i've heard nocturnal chirping) is in a petpal with moist sphagnum moss as substrate and a waterbowl. there are things to climb on as well.
he's on a heatmat, so temps are roughly 26-27 i believe, and humidity is high, due to the moist moss.
ventilation is good (perhaps too good) due to it being a pet pal.

there's a desk lamp on a timer nearby for a daily light source, and a bit of ambient warmth, and there's also a full spectrum flourescent tube on the same timer.

he is a new purchase, and appears to be settling in well, if the exploring, occasional soaking and nightly chirping are clues...but i'd dearly love to see him eat.

am i doing anything obviously wrong, or can i tweak anything?
the food i've tried so far is small crickets. according to the info i was given, that should be ok, but thought it best to ask.
cheers!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How long have you had them?


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

just a couple weeks, so he is probably just settling in, to be fair...


----------



## dragons den exotics (Oct 25, 2010)

*Frogs*

Hi, Hows the little guys doing i breed them! 
I have never known any one else keep them
WELL DONE:lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

wow lol, it's an old thread now 
i have managed to get a couple eggs out of them, but nothing came of it. am hoping to try again.
i got another pair from someone on here that was breeding them out in Essex...
they are awesome little frogs, are they not? i love them! little sods for jumping everwhere if i need to get them out for cleaning though lol


----------



## dragons den exotics (Oct 25, 2010)

I have had about 30 tadies from mine . I have my frogs in an aquatic set-up and they spend 90% of there time in water.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

very cool, mate!
yeah i managed to get good advice after the pet shop told me porkies lol
mine are also mainly aquatic, with a few bits to climb on as they feel like it.
very entertaining!
hopefully i'll be as lucky as you with mine soon!!!


----------

